# فليكن شعارنا ..لكم دينكم ولي دين



## انسانية (1 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام على كل مسلم

ومرحبا لكل مسيحي


لفت انتباهي في هذا المنتدى المناقشات الحادة بين المسلمين والنصارى

والسبب الدخول في مواضيع نقدية متحيزة للفئة التي ينتمي اليها الكاتب

والنتيجة:

مناقشات حادة_حقد_نقد بذيء_وربما ايقاف عضو...الخ

ولذلك احببت ان نتفق على شعار واحد وهو:

لكم دينكم ولي دين

اي ان كل واحد فليتكلم عن دينه او عن اي دين اخر بشيء جميل

فالذي لاحظته..بعض المواضيع التي ازعجتني وآلمتني مثل:

اغتصاب الرسول محمد عليه السلام لصفية....الخ من المواضيع

وهذه المواضيع تشوه سمعتنا..والتي نقول بان لا وجود لها..

بالمقابل انتم تصدقونها

*اعزائي المسيحيين*..نحن لا نريد ان نشن عليكم حربا

ولكن لنا الحق في ان ندافع عن رسولنا وديننا..حتى لو كنتم لا تعترفون به

وانتم كذلك..اعلم بانكم لا تريدون ان تشنوا حربا علينا..ولكم الحق في الدفاع عن دينكم

وحتى لو كنا لا نعترف بدينكم

*اعزائي*..ان ان المسيحيين والمسلمين في نهاية الامر عباد الله..بشر..ناس..خلق من مخلوقات الاله

فلا تجعلوا اختلاف العقيدة والاراء سببا في العراك الدائم

ولتكن هناك محبة وصداقة بيننا..عسى ولعل يقبل الله منا..فنكون من اهل الجنة

اتمنى ان لا اكون قد ازعجتكم..وانا اسفة لان كلامي ارتجالي صدر بدون ترتيب مسبق

*وخالص حبي لكم:*
انسانية


----------



## makakola (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*الأخت العزيزة انسانية

سلام ونعمة ومحبة الرب يسوع لك

مشاركتك جميلة ورقيقة ولكن لى بعض الملاحظات عليها

1- يقوم إخوتنا المسلمون بصورة دائمةبتوجيه الدعوة لنا بالدخول فى الإسلام
2- لكى يقوم شخص بدعوة شخص أخر لإعتناق فكر محدد يجب أن يكون أمينا فى نقل هذا الفكر وتفاصيله، ولا يخفى منه أجزاء تظهر لمن إعتنقه فيما بعد
3- الفكر الذى تدعون له إثبات إعتناقه أمر سهل جدا فهو لا يخرج عن كون الشخص ينطق بجملتين يتكونان من عشر كلمات فقط، أما من يريد تركه فيواجه الموت
4- الشعار الذى قمت برفعه هو شعار منسوخ، وقد قيل عندما كان الإسلام فى مرحلة الضعف، وتم نسخه فيما بعد
5- يوجد العديد من الألفاظ التى يعترض عليها إخوتنا المسلمون بدون أن يقدموا بديلا لها، فمثلا
     تعارف البشر على أن وطئ أنثى بدون رضاها أو عنوه يسمى إغتصاب
     وطئ أنثى بدون زواج يعتبر زنى
     محاربة قوم ثم أخذ نساؤهم وأطفالهم وأموالهم يعتبر سلب ونهب وسرقه وسبى
وكثير من الأمثله الموجوده، فلتقدموا لنا بديلا عن كلمة الزنى فى موقف مثل وطئ إمرأة بدون زواج، وسنقوم فورا بإستخدام هذا المصطلح، ولكن لا عتاب على أحد بعد ذلك لو وطئ إمرأة بدون زواج فهو سيكون حسب تعريفكم غير زانى

الأخت العزيزة، هذه بعض الملاحظات والموضوع ليس موضوع لكم دينكم ولى دينى، ولكننى دعيت للإسلام كثيرا فمن حقى أن أقرأ كتب الإسلام ومن حقى أن أقول رأئى فيما قرأت، وأن أوصل رأئى هذا لإخوتى ليس تشكيكا فى الإسلام ولكن لحثهم على دراسة الإسلام دراسة مستفيضه قبل النطق بالكلمات العشر التى يمكن أن تقلب حياتهم رأسا على عقب

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## انسانية (1 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> *الأخت العزيزة انسانية
> 
> سلام ونعمة ومحبة الرب يسوع لك
> 
> ...



اهلين 

بالنسبة لملاحظاتك فتعليقي:

- يقوم إخوتنا المسلمون بصورة دائمةبتوجيه الدعوة لنا بالدخول فى الإسلام

بالنسبة لي ..انا ما ادعو للاسلام..لا انا مو مسلمة ملتزمة بكل الاحكام..وبعض الامور اجهلها

ولكن ادافع عن الاسلام بكل اللي تعلمته..

2- لكى يقوم شخص بدعوة شخص أخر لإعتناق فكر محدد يجب أن يكون أمينا فى نقل هذا الفكر وتفاصيله، ولا يخفى منه أجزاء تظهر لمن إعتنقه فيما بعد

ادري ..وانا عن نفسي اتمنى لو ادعو احد للاسلام..بس انا ما احب افرض على احد شيء بالغصبة

ولكن هدا ما يمنع اننا ندافع عن الاسلام

- الفكر الذى تدعون له إثبات إعتناقه أمر سهل جدا فهو لا يخرج عن كون الشخص ينطق بجملتين يتكونان من عشر كلمات فقط، أما من يريد تركه فيواجه الموت

اسفة ما فهمت

- الشعار الذى قمت برفعه هو شعار منسوخ، وقد قيل عندما كان الإسلام فى مرحلة الضعف، وتم نسخه فيما بعد

لا يا عسل..هدا مو شعار..هدي اية قرآنية بصورة الكافرون ..عندما خاطب الرسول محمد صلى الله علية وسلم

مشركي قريش..


- يوجد العديد من الألفاظ التى يعترض عليها إخوتنا المسلمون بدون أن يقدموا بديلا لها،

في هذي معاك حق..انا بعض الاحيان ما افهم بعض العبارات لما اقرا كتب دينية اسلامية

فما بالكم انتم المسيحيين

الأخت العزيزة، هذه بعض الملاحظات والموضوع ليس موضوع لكم دينكم ولى دينى، ولكننى دعيت للإسلام كثيرا فمن حقى أن أقرأ كتب الإسلام ومن حقى أن أقول رأئى فيما قرأت، وأن أوصل رأئى هذا لإخوتى ليس تشكيكا فى الإسلام ولكن لحثهم على دراسة الإسلام دراسة مستفيضه قبل النطق بالكلمات العشر التى يمكن أن تقلب حياتهم رأسا على عقب

صح من حقك..وانا كمان من حقي اقرا عن دينكم..
مو عشان ابغى اتنصر..هدا من باب الثقافة

شكرا عزيزي عالرد..بس اتمنى هالرسالة توصل لجميع الاعضاء..سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين

لان كل واحد لازم يحترم حاله وما يتطاول على حد


----------



## makakola (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*الأخت العزيزة انسانية

سلام ونعمة لك من الرب يسوع المسيح



			
				انسانية قال:
			
		


- يقوم إخوتنا المسلمون بصورة دائمةبتوجيه الدعوة لنا بالدخول فى الإسلام

بالنسبة لي ..انا ما ادعو للاسلام..لا انا مو مسلمة ملتزمة بكل الاحكام..وبعض الامور اجهلها

ولكن ادافع عن الاسلام بكل اللي تعلمته..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن نحيا بالبلدان المنعوتة بالعربية يا أختى العزيزة، ولسنا وافدين بل نحن سكان البلاد الأصليين
أجهزة الإعلام المرئية والمسموعه تذيع علينا طوال الأربعة وعشرين ساعة برامج عن الإسلام ومحاسنه، وخطب عن ضلال وفساد الديانات الأخرى
قد تكونين أنتى لم تقومى بالدعوة بشكل مباشر، ولكن العموم سواء على مستوى الأفراد أو الحكومات هو الدعوة للإسلام، والخصوص هو عدم الدعوه مثل حالتك
فى نفس الوقت لا يتاح للمسيحيين الرد على الإتهامات الموجهة لدينهم على نفس وسائل الإعلام أو فى مكبرات الصوت مثل خطب الجوامع
فهل هذا عدل؟
ولذلك وجدت المسيحيون متنفسهم على الإنترنت، قد يكون هذا الكلام جديد على أذانك، ولكنه قديم قدم ظهور الإسلام، ولكن سيف الإسلام هو من قطع لسان كل من قاله أو رددة، وقد ولى زمن السيف




			
				انسانية قال:
			
		


2- لكى يقوم شخص بدعوة شخص أخر لإعتناق فكر محدد يجب أن يكون أمينا فى نقل هذا الفكر وتفاصيله، ولا يخفى منه أجزاء تظهر لمن إعتنقه فيما بعد

ادري ..وانا عن نفسي اتمنى لو ادعو احد للاسلام..بس انا ما احب افرض على احد شيء بالغصبة

ولكن هدا ما يمنع اننا ندافع عن الاسلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الأخت العزيزة
يوجد العديد من الحالات التى ظهر بها إجبار على الإسلام ويوجد تسجيلات صوتيه لأناس إشتركوا فى هذه المؤامرات الدنيئة
بالنسبة لدفاعك عن الإسلام فهذا طبعا حقك، ولكن لا يجب أن يكون دفاع أعمى بل دفاع نابع عن دراسة وعلم، فإذا قرأت ما لا يروقك، ففتشى وإبحثى خلف المكتوب وإثبتى خطأه



			
				انسانية قال:
			
		


- الفكر الذى تدعون له إثبات إعتناقه أمر سهل جدا فهو لا يخرج عن كون الشخص ينطق بجملتين يتكونان من عشر كلمات فقط، أما من يريد تركه فيواجه الموت

اسفة ما فهمت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أى أن من يعتنق الإسلام يكفى لإثبات أنه إعتنق الإسلام أن ينطق بالشهادتين، وهذا ما أسهله وما أيسره، فإذا إكتشف بعد ذلك أن ما ألقى إليه هو ضلال ورغب فى ترك الإسلام فالأمر ليس بالسهولة التى دخل بها الإسلام، فلا شئ أمامه إلا السيف لتطبيق حد الردة عليه أو الهروب خارج أرض أبائة وأجداده للنجاة



			
				انسانية قال:
			
		


- الشعار الذى قمت برفعه هو شعار منسوخ، وقد قيل عندما كان الإسلام فى مرحلة الضعف، وتم نسخه فيما بعد

لا يا عسل..هدا مو شعار..هدي اية قرآنية بصورة الكافرون ..عندما خاطب الرسول محمد صلى الله علية وسلم

مشركي قريش..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قولك هذا مرتبط بما قلته بأعلى
فما أسهل أن يقال لك كلام غير حقيقى عن الإسلام
لنرى تفسير القرطبى فى تفسير (قل لا تسألون عما أجرمنا ولا نسأل عما تعملون)
يقول القرطبى فى الجزء 14 صفحة 264
(قوله تعالى : { قل لا تسألون عما أجرمنا } أي اكتسبنا { ولا نسأل } نحن أيضا { عما تعملون } أي إنما أقصد بما أدعوكم إليه الخير لكم لا أنه ينالني ضرر كفركم وهذا كما قال : { لكم دينكم ولي دين } ( الكافرون : 6 ، ) والله مجازي الجميع فهذه آية مهادنة ومتاركة وهي منسوخة بالسيف وقيل : نزل هذا قبل آية السيف)

نشوف كمان القرطبى قال إيه تانى فى الجزء 20 صفحة 210
(قوله تعالى : { لكم دينكم ولي دين } فيه معنى التهديد وهو كقوله تعالى : { لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم } [ القصص : 55 ] أي إن رضيتم بدينكم فقد رضينا بديننا وكان هذا قبل الأمر بالقتال فنسخ بآية السيف  وقيل : السورة كلها منسوخة وقيل : ما نسخ منها شيء لأنها خبر)

فهمك للأية يدل على علو وسمو أخلاقكن ولكن هل فهمك صحيح؟
أعتقد أن الفيصل بيننا هو تفسير الأئمة المعتمدين للمسلمين السنة



			
				انسانية قال:
			
		


- يوجد العديد من الألفاظ التى يعترض عليها إخوتنا المسلمون بدون أن يقدموا بديلا لها،

في هذي معاك حق..انا بعض الاحيان ما افهم بعض العبارات لما اقرا كتب دينية اسلامية

فما بالكم انتم المسيحيين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لم تفهمى قولى يا أختى العزيزة
مثلا أنت غضبت عندما وجدت شخصا يصف نبى ما بأنه زانى
وفى نفس الوقت لم تقدمى لنا كلمة بديلة عن كلمة الزنا عندما يطأ شخص إمرأة بدون زواج
من وطئ بدون زواج فهو زانى، أليس كذلك؟
إذا لم يعجبك وصف النبى الذى فعل ذلك بالزانى، فلتقدمى لنا لفظا أخر لنستخدمه



			
				انسانية قال:
			
		


الأخت العزيزة، هذه بعض الملاحظات والموضوع ليس موضوع لكم دينكم ولى دينى، ولكننى دعيت للإسلام كثيرا فمن حقى أن أقرأ كتب الإسلام ومن حقى أن أقول رأئى فيما قرأت، وأن أوصل رأئى هذا لإخوتى ليس تشكيكا فى الإسلام ولكن لحثهم على دراسة الإسلام دراسة مستفيضه قبل النطق بالكلمات العشر التى يمكن أن تقلب حياتهم رأسا على عقب

صح من حقك..وانا كمان من حقي اقرا عن دينكم..
مو عشان ابغى اتنصر..هدا من باب الثقافة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا من حقك، ولو تحتاجى أى مساعدة أو أسئلة تجدينا جميعا حاضرين



			
				انسانية قال:
			
		


			شكرا عزيزي عالرد..بس اتمنى هالرسالة توصل لجميع الاعضاء..سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين

لان كل واحد لازم يحترم حاله وما يتطاول على حد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا يلزمنا تعريف التطاول، فهل ذكر الحقائق المذكورة فى الكتب تطاول؟

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## انسانية (1 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> *الأخت العزيزة انسانية
> 
> سلام ونعمة لك من الرب يسوع المسيح
> 
> ...





بصراحة انا عشان عايشة بدولة مسلمة 100% فما اشوف هدا كله

عالعموم الناس اجناس..وفي ناس عندهم يستخدموا الغصب

وانا مو من هالنوع..فاذا كان في اعضاء كدا..هم غلطانين


----------



## انسانية (1 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> الأخت العزيزة
> ...



هذا صحيح..وانا ما اجيب شيء من عندي

صحيح في اشياء اجهلها..عشان كدا ما اتكلم فيها..الا بعد دراسة


----------



## انسانية (1 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> أى أن من يعتنق الإسلام يكفى لإثبات أنه إعتنق الإسلام أن ينطق بالشهادتين، وهذا ما أسهله وما أيسره، فإذا إكتشف بعد ذلك أن ما ألقى إليه هو ضلال ورغب فى ترك الإسلام فالأمر ليس بالسهولة التى دخل بها الإسلام، فلا شئ أمامه إلا السيف لتطبيق حد الردة عليه أو الهروب خارج أرض أبائة وأجداده للنجاة
> ...



لا تعليق......


----------



## انسانية (1 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> لم تفهمى قولى يا أختى العزيزة
> مثلا أنت غضبت عندما وجدت شخصا يصف نبى ما بأنه زانى
> ...



لا يهمني اللفظ..المهم المعنى

والمعنى واحد..

اتمنى انك تفكر في المعنى قبل اللفظ


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

جميل جدا جدا  

هذا الاسلوب الي يعجبني   

اقصد طريقة رد makakola 

كلها كلام مفهوم   



> ولذلك وجدت المسيحيون متنفسهم على الإنترنت، قد يكون هذا الكلام جديد على أذانك، ولكنه قديم قدم ظهور الإسلام، ولكن سيف الإسلام هو من قطع لسان كل من قاله أو رددة، وقد ولى زمن السيف



السيف هذا نفسه قطع ألسنة المسلمين في ذاك الزمن 

لذا لا يجيب وصفه بسيف الاسلام 




> أى أن من يعتنق الإسلام يكفى لإثبات أنه إعتنق الإسلام أن ينطق بالشهادتين، وهذا ما أسهله وما أيسره، فإذا إكتشف بعد ذلك أن ما ألقى إليه هو ضلال ورغب فى ترك الإسلام فالأمر ليس بالسهولة التى دخل بها الإسلام، فلا شئ أمامه إلا السيف لتطبيق حد الردة عليه أو الهروب خارج أرض أبائة وأجداده للنجاة



احكام الردة يبي لها بحث مطول  ويحق لاي شخص ان لا يدخل في دين قبل ان يقتنع فيه 100% 



> فهمك للأية يدل على علو وسمو أخلاقكن ولكن هل فهمك صحيح؟
> أعتقد أن الفيصل بيننا هو تفسير الأئمة المعتمدين للمسلمين السنة



انا والله ما ادري شنو يعني الناسخ و المنسوخ ومدري شنو 

بس على ما اظن انه يعني الالغاء 

وانا اقول لك ليست كل ايات العفو و التسامح الغتها ايات السيف 

وليس من حق اي عالم مسلم ان يلغي اي اية  على هواه 

وكل اية سواء اية تسامح او اية سيف كما تسمونها راح تلاقي لها شروط 

يعني الله سبحانه وتعالى ما يأمر بالقتال الا بشروط 




> ثلا أنت غضبت عندما وجدت شخصا يصف نبى ما بأنه زانى
> وفى نفس الوقت لم تقدمى لنا كلمة بديلة عن كلمة الزنا عندما يطأ شخص إمرأة بدون زواج
> من وطئ بدون زواج فهو زانى، أليس كذلك؟
> إذا لم يعجبك وصف النبى الذى فعل ذلك بالزانى، فلتقدمى لنا لفظا أخر لنستخدمه



في الفكر الاسلامي الشيعي لا توجد عندنا روايات تقول انه جامع اي احد من زوجاته بعد زوجته خديجة 

ولا حتى ملكات اليمين  وهذا لا يعني التحريم  اي تحريم ملكات اليمين 

وانا اظن ان عقد الملكية يفي بالغرض عن عقد الزواج 

وانا عندي وجهة نضر ايضا 

ان لو الاسلام حرم ملكات اليمين راح يلقى معارضة اكبر مما لاقها 

ولانه دين يسر لا دين عسر 

وغير كذا ان الاسلام ساهم في القضاء على المملوكين 

وانا عارف انكم بتقولو انه زاده بالحروب  و الغزوات  وهذا لينا فيه بحث اخر


----------



## انسانية (1 نوفمبر 2005)

عزيزي اوكي 

انا ذكرت الشعار..لكن قصدت غير كدا

الاية تتفسر من اكثر من عالم

فاحنا اللي درسناه في تفسير(لكم دينكم ولي دين)

يعني كل واحد له دينه محاسب عليه

لا انا اتضرر منه ولا انت متضرر من ديني

اوكي نغير الشعار(كل واحد ودينه)

يعني كل واحد ودينه لا يتطاول على دين غيره

فهمت عزيزي المسيحي؟


----------



## انسانية (1 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا المواضيع مرة مليانة


----------



## انسانية (1 نوفمبر 2005)

شكرا على الرد يا اخي زاير

بالنسبة لي انا من السنة

وان الرسول جامع زوجاته بعد الزواج كلهن


----------



## makakola (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*الأخت العزيزة انسانية

أشكر لك ردودك الراقية

وتأكدى أنه لا يوجد أحد يتطاول على دين الأخر، وإسمحى لى بالشرح

حسب إيمانك فأنت لا تؤمنين بأن السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد، وعلى هذا فأنت تصفينه بأنه نبى مجردة الله من كل عظمته وقدسيته، فهل تعتبرين هذا تعدى وتطاول على المسيحيين؟
لا أعتقد أنك تعتبريه تطاولا عليهم، ونحن لا نغضب منك عندما تقولين ذلك بل نسعد لأنه أتيحت لنا الفرصة للحديث عن رب المجد
وكذلك تفعلون مع متى ومرقص ويوحنا وبولس ومختلف رسلنا، فأنتم تعتبرونهم دجالون محتالون، فى حين أننا نراهم رسل الله وننظر لهم نفس نظرتك لرسول الإسلام، فهل تعتبرين تصريحك بأن بولس الرسول مثلا هو دجال تعديا وتطاولا علينا؟

وفى المقابل، لا يعتبر الإنسان المسيحى أن رسول الإسلام نبيا أو رسولا، بل يراه دجال أيضا، وهنا أنت تغضبين من هذا الوصف

هنا يا أختى العزيزة لا بد لنا من وقفة متأنيه، فالتطاول هو إبتداع شئ غير موجود، كالتطاول على شخص بأنه لص مثلا ولا يوجد دليل لدينا على أنه لص، بينما لو وجد لدينا حكم محكمه صادر بحق هذا الشخص يثبت أنه سرق شيئا، فوصفه بلص ليس تطاولا بل هو إقرار لواقع

وتأكدى بأنى لا أكره مسلما، ولا أعتقد بأنه يمكننى أن أكره مسلما فى يوم من الأيام، وما أقوله عن المسلم أقوله أيضا عن اليهودى والبوذى وغيرهم، فلم ولن أكرههم فى يوم من الأيام أبدا

شكرا لك وسلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## Zayer (2 نوفمبر 2005)

> اوكي نغير الشعار(كل واحد ودينه)



ههههههههه حلوة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ويا makakola 

انا بنتضار الرد 

وبنسبة الى يوحنا و متى و مرقص و بولس 

انا لا اعلم عنهم شئ بالتحديد بنسبة الى نضرة الاسلام لهم  

فالله اعلم اذا كانوا هم السبب او غيرهم حرفو اقوالهم << كوجهة نضر اسلامية 


ولكن من واجبنا الاحترام


----------



## makakola (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*أخى الحبيب Zayer

شكرا لتفاعلك وتعقيبك وإسمح لى بالتعقيب أيضا، كما أرجو أن توضح لى مذهبك حتى أعلم كيف أتحاور معك



			
				Zayer قال:
			
		


			السيف هذا نفسه قطع ألسنة المسلمين في ذاك الزمن 

لذا لا يجيب وصفه بسيف الاسلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الأخ الحبيب الفاضل
عندما تحدثت يا أخى الحبيب كنت أتحدث عنا نحن كمسيحيين، فالمسيحى عندما يبحث فى الكتب الإسلامية ويخرج منها أدلة وإثباتات، فإنه يجد من يطالب بقتله وإهدار دمه، سواء كان مصدر الفتوى سنيا أو شيعيا أو درزيا أو غيرهم من الفرق والطوائف، فمثلا تم إهدار دم سلمان رشدى من علماء الشيعه لتأليفه كتابا



			
				Zayer قال:
			
		


			احكام الردة يبي لها بحث مطول  ويحق لاي شخص ان لا يدخل في دين قبل ان يقتنع فيه 100%
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وأنا فى إنتظار بحثك هذا لنتناقش به

بالنسبة لموضوع الإقتناع بالدين، فكيف يتم والحوار من طرف واحد؟
كيف يتم والعديد من الكتب التى تشرح وجهة نظر الطرف الأخر تحرق وتمنع من النشر؟

لكى يكون الشخص مقتنعا، فيجب أن يقرأ من جميع الأوجه فيقتنع بأحدها، إما أن نقول له هذا هو الإسلام، وهناك كتب ممنوعه من لنشر وكتب أخرى تسحب من الأسواق بدعوى إسائتها للدين الإسلامى، فكيف يكون إقتناع؟
هناك وسائل أخرى أيضا غير الإقتناع يتم العمل بها، وأعتقد أن الأخت انسانية خليجية فقد تكون على علم بشئ من ذلك
تم ضبط أحد الأشخاص الهنود (مسيحى) وهو يدخل دولة خليجية ومعه سيجارة بها مخدر، وتم الحكم عليه بثلاث سنوات سجن
بعد مرور شهرين من سجنه خرج من السجن، هل تعرف السبب؟
السبب هو لجنة التعريف بالإسلام التى تجوب السجون، وتمنح المسجون عفوا فوريا حال دخوله فى الإسلام
ودخل هذا الشخص للإسلام وخرج من السجن
هل هذا إسلوب أو تسميه إقتناع؟
بالطبع عاد هذا الشخص لبلده بعد مرور شهر، وعاد مسيحيا كما كان

فكلامك يا أخى الفاضل جميل لكنه كلام نظرى لا يسرى ببلاد الإسلام، فالحديث شئ وواقع الحال شيئا أخر


			
				Zayer قال:
			
		


			انا والله ما ادري شنو يعني الناسخ و المنسوخ ومدري شنو 

بس على ما اظن انه يعني الالغاء 

وانا اقول لك ليست كل ايات العفو و التسامح الغتها ايات السيف 

وليس من حق اي عالم مسلم ان يلغي اي اية  على هواه 

وكل اية سواء اية تسامح او اية سيف كما تسمونها راح تلاقي لها شروط 

يعني الله سبحانه وتعالى ما يأمر بالقتال الا بشروط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا يحتاج منك دراسة فى دينك يا أخى الفاضل، فالأولى أن تعلمنا أنت لا نحن
أما أية السيف فلست أنا من أسميها هكذا، بل علماء المسلمين، فأنا لا أفتى فى شئ وإنما أقرأ فى الكتب الإسلامية
فعندما تقول لى قولا، لا أخذه بسطحية وإنما أذهب وأفتح الكتب وأرى ما قاله العلماء فى هذا النص
ولك أن تحكم أيهما أولى بالتصديق، عالم معترف به أمضى حياته فى التأليف ودراسة الإسلام أم شخصا يكتب لى على الإنترنت




			
				Zayer قال:
			
		


			في الفكر الاسلامي الشيعي لا توجد عندنا روايات تقول انه جامع اي احد من زوجاته بعد زوجته خديجة 

ولا حتى ملكات اليمين  وهذا لا يعني التحريم  اي تحريم ملكات اليمين 

وانا اظن ان عقد الملكية يفي بالغرض عن عقد الزواج
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أخى الحبيب يا ليتك توافينى بأسماء الكتب التى أجد بها ذلك

نقطة أخرى لو كان فى إعتقادك أن الرسول لم يجامع أى من زوجاته بعد خديجة، فهذا ظلم فادح
فما ذنب المرأة التى تتزوجه، أعتقد أن هذا يتعارض مع عدل رسول الإسلام، فالمرأة لها حق فى المضاجعه وبهذا المبدأ فهو أنقصها حقا من حقوقها، والإسلام دين يسر لا عسر كقولك



			
				Zayer قال:
			
		


			وانا عندي وجهة نضر ايضا 

ان لو الاسلام حرم ملكات اليمين راح يلقى معارضة اكبر مما لاقها 

ولانه دين يسر لا دين عسر 

وغير كذا ان الاسلام ساهم في القضاء على المملوكين 

وانا عارف انكم بتقولو انه زاده بالحروب  و الغزوات  وهذا لينا فيه بحث اخر  

أنقر للتوسيع...

فى إنتظار بحثك

بالنسبة لموضوع ملكات اليمين، هل لله أن يخشى المعارضه؟
هل ترى أن نكاح الرجل للمرأة دون أن يتزوجها هو ذلك اليسر المطلوب من الله لنشر دينه؟
حاش لله يا أخى الحبيب

لم لم يقل الصيام عسر فكيف افرضه، ولم لم يقل خمس صلوات فى اليوم عسر فكيف أفرضه ولم ...ولم ... ولم ...!!!

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> *أخى الحبيب Zayer
> 
> شكرا لتفاعلك وتعقيبك وإسمح لى بالتعقيب أيضا، كما أرجو أن توضح لى مذهبك حتى أعلم كيف أتحاور معك
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا والله لم أجد مسيحي واحد يعرف التفسير فيكم و جبتم لي عدة اّيات و فسرتها لكم ولم تأتون بأدلة أو اثباطات لنا
وأي إهدار دم و قتل قصدك مايفعله المسيحين و اليهود  بالمسلمين بالهند!


نحن الشيعة و السنة يد واحدة و أخوان وكلنا مع بعضنا البعض ونتعاون مع بعضنا ولانجعل ثغرة لغيرنا    






> هذا يحتاج منك دراسة فى دينك يا أخى الفاضل، فالأولى أن تعلمنا أنت لا نحن
> أما أية السيف فلست أنا من أسميها هكذا، بل علماء المسلمين، فأنا لا أفتى فى شئ وإنما أقرأ فى الكتب الإسلامية
> فعندما تقول لى قولا، لا أخذه بسطحية وإنما أذهب وأفتح الكتب وأرى ما قاله العلماء فى هذا النص
> ولك أن تحكم أيهما أولى بالتصديق، عالم معترف به أمضى حياته فى التأليف ودراسة الإسلام أم شخصا يكتب لى على الإنترنت



أي دراسة قصدك دراسة مثل دراسة رئيس جمهورية أفريقيا الذي أسلم دون سلاح أو سيف كماتزعمون


إليكم نص الرئيس المهتدي​
*إسلام رئيس جمهورية ( جامبيا )
هذه قصة من قصص الإيمان ، بطلها ليس فرداً عادياً ، إنه يمثل أعلى سلطة في بلاده ، أدرك الحقيقة فخر ساجداً ، ثم نهض قائلاً الله أكبر الله أكبر مني ومن كل شئ في الأرض والسماء .. إنه رئيس جمهورية ( جامبيا ) ولا تكمن غرابة القصة في كونه رئيساً لجمهورية ، وإنما لأن هذا الرئيس ولد مسلماً ثم أبحر للغرب ، وتشرب من فكره وقيمه وعقيدته ، ودخل عالم السياسة ، فدانت له ، واستهوته لعبة وشهوة المناصب التي وصل إلى أقصاها ، ولكن حين اقترب من القصر السياسي أكتشف أنه قد نسي شيئاً مهماً .. نسي فطرته ، فعاد إليها مسرعاً ، يعبر عن ذلك بقوله :

( كنت أشعر دائماً أن لي قلبين في جوفي .. قلب لي وقلب علي .. أما القلب الذي لي فكان يدفعني إلى الدراسة والسياسة وخوض معركة الحياة .. وأما القلب الذي علي فكان ما يفتأ يلقي على عقلي وقلبي سؤالاً لم يبرحه قط ، هو : من أنت ؟…… وما بين القلبين مضت بي الرحلة الطويلة استطعت معها ومن خلالها أن أحقق كل ما أصبو إليه ، تحرير وطن أفريقي أسود ، ووضعه على خريطة الدنيا كدولة ذات سيادة ) .

واستطرد قائلاً :
( وكان هذا نصراً منتزعاً من فم الأسد ، يكفي لأن يدير الرؤوس ، ويصيب الشبان الحالمين من أمثالنا في هذا الوقت بدوار السلطة .. كانت تلك معركة كبرى سلخت من أعمارنا نصف قرن من الزمان مع الحرب والنضال ، والمفاوضات وتكوين الأحزاب ، وخسارة المعارك والفوز بها أيضاً ، وما كان أسعدنا حينئذ ونحن ننشل وطننا من وهده الاحتلال والتخلف والضياع الفكري والاقتصادي .. ولم يكن هذا الفوز سوى لإرضاء النفس وغرورها ، أما فطرة النفس فأخذت تحضني على خوض المعركة الكبرى .. لقد كسبت معركتك مع الحياة فاكسب معركتك مع نفسك ، عد إلى ذاتك ، اكتشف المعدن الثمين الذي بداخلك .. أزح ما عليه من هذا الركام من التغريب والعلمانية والدراسة في مدارس اللاهوت .

كان الصوت يخرج من داخلي يقول لي عد إلى الطفل البريء الذي كان يجلس بين أيدي شيوخه ومعلميه يتلو القرآن ويسعى للصلاة . هنا أحسست أن قلبي يصدقني وأن لا شئ في الدنيا يعادل أن يخسر الإنسان نفسه ، أن أعود لإسلامي الذي ضاع مني وأنا في خضم في الحياة ومشاغلها ومباهجها ، أستشعر الآن أني قد كسبت نفسي وتعلمت درساً لا يتعلمه إلا من كان في قلبه حس نابض ، وعقل واع .)

وعاد الرئيس إلى فطرته الصحيحة وأعاد اسمه إلى ( داود جاوارا ) بعد أن كان اسمه ( ديفد كيربا ) . وهكذا نجد أنفسنا أمام شخصية إسلامية سياسية وداعية إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى بعد أن كان على مذاهب البروستانتينية وغيرها .*

نحن نتبع الحق إينما ذهب


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*ارجو عدم حذف نصوصي ومشاركاتي بالمنتدى أو تغيرها*


----------



## Zayer (2 نوفمبر 2005)

الاخ الموسوي القصة الي ذكرتها الاخيرة 

قصة الرئيس ما اتوقع انها تودي ولا تجيب  

راح تعتبر كلام انشائي هي صحيح شبه كلام انشائي و لكنه حقيقي  ولكنه ما يفيد هنا


----------



## Zayer (2 نوفمبر 2005)

> الأخ الحبيب الفاضل
> عندما تحدثت يا أخى الحبيب كنت أتحدث عنا نحن كمسيحيين، فالمسيحى عندما يبحث فى الكتب الإسلامية ويخرج منها أدلة وإثباتات، فإنه يجد من يطالب بقتله وإهدار دمه، سواء كان مصدر الفتوى سنيا أو شيعيا أو درزيا أو غيرهم من الفرق والطوائف، فمثلا تم إهدار دم سلمان رشدى من علماء الشيعه لتأليفه كتابا



نعم اعلم هذا الشئ ولكن كما سبق و ذكرت لك ان ليس المسيحيين فقط من يعانون من منع الكتب   و اهدار الدم 

وان الكتب الي تؤلف ضد الاسلام قديمة جدا منذ العصور الاموية و العباسية 

ولكن في ذاك الوقت كانو يتعاملو معها من ناحية 

الحكام يجيبو الي ألفها و يقطعو رأسه 

في ذاك الوقت كانو الايمة  عليهم موجودين  وكانو يرشدو طلابهم و بعدين يتم الرد على تلك الشبهات 


الان في وقتنا الحاضر 

تمنع الكتب و اذا كان الشخص الي ألفها عايش في بلد مسلم عاد ما ادري شنو يسوو فيه   

وهي ايضا لا تترك بدون رد   وهي في الاصل اشياء قديمة تم الرد عليها من قبل    ولكن تحتاج الى البحث الطويل في صفحات الماضي ( الروايات  والاحاديث )  



> وأنا فى إنتظار بحثك هذا لنتناقش به



 لكن يبي لك فترة طويلة لان انا وقتي محدود وانا افضل نتناقش في اشياء ثانية تتناسب مع العقل   




> هناك وسائل أخرى أيضا غير الإقتناع يتم العمل بها، وأعتقد أن الأخت انسانية خليجية فقد تكون على علم بشئ من ذلك
> تم ضبط أحد الأشخاص الهنود (مسيحى) وهو يدخل دولة خليجية ومعه سيجارة بها مخدر، وتم الحكم عليه بثلاث سنوات سجن
> بعد مرور شهرين من سجنه خرج من السجن، هل تعرف السبب؟
> السبب هو لجنة التعريف بالإسلام التى تجوب السجون، وتمنح المسجون عفوا فوريا حال دخوله فى الإسلام
> ...



انا بعد خليجي 

وهذا الهندي دخل السجن و هو يتسحق الدخول ولا احد يعترض على ذلك 

ولما لقى فرصة للخروج ما تردد وأسلم على نفاق 

وهم يعطوهم هذي الفرصة حتى يخلوهم يجربو حياتهم كمسلمين لعلى الله سبحانه وتعالى يهديهم 

ولكن من الاساس هم ما يبو هذا الشئ ولانه ما يستطيعو التخلي عن الملذات الي كانت عندهم 
من شرب خمر و مخدرات و قمار و خيرها 

وهم في الاصل ما منهم فايدة اعطو فرصة و لكنهم ما استغلوها احسن استغلها 

وراح يكون حسابهم في يوم القيامة اشد  لانهم اعطو الفرصة و ارشدو


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (3 نوفمبر 2005)

*لكن يبي لك فترة طويلة لان انا وقتي محدود وانا افضل نتناقش في اشياء ثانية تتناسب مع العقل*<<< بالفعل وقتك الثمين وعقلك  يفضلان المناقشة في اشياء ...تتناسب مع  حجمهما     لذلك كل محاوراتك فاشلة ضعيفة  .. يا اخ حاول ان تفهم  المعنى الحقيقي للجملة التي ذكرتها حضرتك  و حاول بالفعل ان تنتفع من وقت فراغك الواضح انه كبير جداً - استثمره في هداية نفسك الى كشف الوجه الحقيقي لما تسمونه بالاسلام  *اولاً* ثم عندما تعرف حقيقته البشعة عندها المفروض إذا كنت تملك *العقل المناسب *  *كما تدعي *  ان تبحث لنفسك عن الدين الحق: ديننا المسيحي العظيم.. *هداك الله و اصلح حالك!*


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (3 نوفمبر 2005)

المسيح و من بعده لا احد قال:
			
		

> *لكن يبي لك فترة طويلة لان انا وقتي محدود وانا افضل نتناقش في اشياء ثانية تتناسب مع العقل*<<< بالفعل وقتك الثمين وعقلك  يفضلان المناقشة في اشياء ...تتناسب مع  حجمهما     لذلك كل محاوراتك فاشلة ضعيفة  .. يا اخ حاول ان تفهم  المعنى الحقيقي للجملة التي ذكرتها حضرتك  و حاول بالفعل ان تنتفع من وقت فراغك الواضح انه كبير جداً - استثمره في هداية نفسك الى كشف الوجه الحقيقي لما تسمونه بالاسلام  *اولاً* ثم عندما تعرف حقيقته البشعة عندها المفروض إذا كنت تملك *العقل المناسب *  *كما تدعي *  ان تبحث لنفسك عن الدين الحق: ديننا المسيحي العظيم.. *هداك الله و اصلح حالك!*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على خاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم

أولاً أنت لست كفواً أن تتكلم عن الإسلام وأنت لاتعرفه

ثانياً كما يقول روك أين الدليل؟


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (3 نوفمبر 2005)

و انت لست شيئا لتتكلم عن المسيح و المسيحيون - و الدليل هو ***في الاجابات - اسفة لكن هذه هي الحقيقة - واضح انك ضائع و بحاجة شديدة لمن ينتشلك من غابة الضلال التي انت فيها فلا اسئلتك هادفة و لا اجوبتك منطقية : و احترم نفسك و لا تنسى انك هنا في منتدى مسيحي فاحفظ لسانك و ادبك أو وفر عظاتك القيمة لمنتدياتكم الإسلامية -


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (3 نوفمبر 2005)

المسيح و من بعده لا احد قال:
			
		

> و انت لست شيئا لتتكلم عن المسيح و المسيحيون - و الدليل هو غبائك في الاجابات - اسفة لكن هذه هي الحقيقة - واضح انك ضائع و بحاجة شديدة لمن ينتشلك من غابة الضلال التي انت فيها فلا اسئلتك هادفة و لا اجوبتك منطقية : و احترم نفسك و لا تنسى انك هنا في منتدى مسيحي فاحفظ لسانك و ادبك أو وفر عظاتك القيمة لمنتدياتكم الإسلامية - فلسنا بحاجة لدينكم الكاذب هنا



أنا أعرف المسيح عليه السلام أكثر منكم ثم أعرف المسيحيون الذو 90 فرقة كل فرقة ضد أخرى وأعرف أنهم في ضلال مبين ويحتاجون إلى من يهديهم


بالطبع هذا غباء منك أن تقول كلام هو فيك أصلاً


ماذا تسمى هذا ولكن ماذا عساي أن أقول وهذا تربيتكم وأخلاقكم


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (3 نوفمبر 2005)

والله معروف من هو الكاذب


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (3 نوفمبر 2005)

حسن جدا طلما اننا لم و لن نقتنع فوفر جهودك الرائعة لتهدي الضاليين منكم - ابدا بنفسك مثلا :]


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (3 نوفمبر 2005)

المسيح و من بعده لا احد قال:
			
		

> حسن جدا طلما اننا لم و لن نقتنع فوفر جهودك الرائعة لتهدي الضاليين منكم - ابدا بنفسك مثلا :]



إذا كنت أنت عنيد و لاتريد الحقيقة فغيرك يريد


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (3 نوفمبر 2005)

*كلنا غير المسيح لسنا بمتبعين * فخفف عن نفسك يا .. اخ 
ثم اليس اليوم عيدكم الفطر المجيد؟؟ اذهب و العب اقصد عيًد مع من هم مثلك .. افيدلك صدقني


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (3 نوفمبر 2005)

السيد الموسوي المسلم قال:
			
		

> إذا كنت أنت عنيد و لاتريد الحقيقة فغيرك يريد



وفر على نفسك نحن هنا لنحاول ان نغير ********امثالك و ليس العكس .. حرام انت حقا مثير للشفقة , اتعتقد انك ستقنع احدا هنا؟! لكن ابقى فلا مشكلة ابقى لتشهد على تنصير المسلمين هنا و على ايدينا انشاءالله


----------



## Zayer (3 نوفمبر 2005)

اخي الموسوي 

ليش تنزل الى مستوى ليس بمستوانا ؟ 

انتو خرجتو عن محور الموضوع اقرأو الموضوع الاساسي


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (3 نوفمبر 2005)

*الطف بهم يا رب ! *


----------



## Zayer (3 نوفمبر 2005)

الطف  ؟  هذي اسم معركة  

اللطف *


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (3 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> الطف  ؟  هذي اسم معركة
> 
> اللطف *


 يا ربي و الاهي الا يكفي ما هم فيه من ضلال و ايضا لا يفهمون!!!
يا اخ : الطف انها صيغة أمر هذا إذا كنت ملماً بلغتك لغة القرأن كما تدعون    
*و الله انك مثير للشفقة  اجد اللغة العربية اولا- ثم استخدمها في كتاباتك, شىء مخجل حقا!!!!*


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (4 نوفمبر 2005)

*يا ربي و الاهي الا يكفي ما هم فيه من ضلال و ايضا لا يفهمون!!!
يا اخ : الطف انها صيغة أمر هذا إذا كنت ملماً بلغتك لغة القرأن كما تدعون     و الله انك مثير للشفقة اجد اللغة العربية اولا- ثم استخدمها في كتاباتك, شىء مخجل حقا!!!!*


----------



## Al Rashed (4 نوفمبر 2005)

ما صار شيء يا اخي
الاخ زاير قرأ الكلمه بعتبار (ال) في الـ ( الـ طف) كانها ألف ولام التعريف
فيحسب ان الفعل علم بسبب الف ولام التعريف
وهذا خطأك لأنه يجب أن لا تكتبها ألف بل تكتبها همزة وتضم الهمزة 

(أُلطف)


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (5 نوفمبر 2005)

> اعزائي المسيحيين..نحن لا نريد ان نشن عليكم حربا
> 
> ولكن لنا الحق في ان ندافع عن رسولنا وديننا..حتى لو كنتم لا تعترفون به
> 
> ...




هذا الكلام زين العقل


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (5 نوفمبر 2005)

> حسن جدا طلما اننا لم و لن نقتنع فوفر جهودك الرائعة لتهدي الضاليين منكم - ابدا بنفسك مثلا :]




احنى ما علينا الا بدعوتكم

با اقصى الطرق

وعلينا با الصبر


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (5 نوفمبر 2005)

> مخجل حقا!!!!



ما المخجل؟؟

انت الذي تجلب لنفسك الخجل

و العار في اقوالك

اليس لديك لغة الحوار


----------



## makakola (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*سلام ونعمة السيد المسيح رب المجد للجميع
الأخ الحبيب السيد الموسوي المسلم
شكرا لمشاركتك وتعقيبك وإسمح لى بالرد وأعتذر عن التأخير لظروف خاصة




			
				السيد الموسوي المسلم قال:
			
		




أنا والله لم أجد مسيحي واحد يعرف التفسير فيكم و جبتم لي عدة اّيات و فسرتها لكم ولم تأتون بأدلة أو اثباطات لنا
وأي إهدار دم و قتل قصدك مايفعله المسيحين و اليهود  بالمسلمين بالهند!


نحن الشيعة و السنة يد واحدة و أخوان وكلنا مع بعضنا البعض ونتعاون مع بعضنا ولانجعل ثغرة لغيرنا    






أي دراسة قصدك دراسة مثل دراسة رئيس جمهورية أفريقيا الذي أسلم دون سلاح أو سيف كماتزعمون


إليكم نص الرئيس المهتدي​
إسلام رئيس جمهورية ( جامبيا )
هذه قصة من قصص الإيمان ، بطلها ليس فرداً عادياً ، إنه يمثل أعلى سلطة في بلاده ، أدرك الحقيقة فخر ساجداً ، ثم نهض قائلاً الله أكبر الله أكبر مني ومن كل شئ في الأرض والسماء .. إنه رئيس جمهورية ( جامبيا ) ولا تكمن غرابة القصة في كونه رئيساً لجمهورية ، وإنما لأن هذا الرئيس ولد مسلماً ثم أبحر للغرب ، وتشرب من فكره وقيمه وعقيدته ، ودخل عالم السياسة ، فدانت له ، واستهوته لعبة وشهوة المناصب التي وصل إلى أقصاها ، ولكن حين اقترب من القصر السياسي أكتشف أنه قد نسي شيئاً مهماً .. نسي فطرته ، فعاد إليها مسرعاً ، يعبر عن ذلك بقوله :

( كنت أشعر دائماً أن لي قلبين في جوفي .. قلب لي وقلب علي .. أما القلب الذي لي فكان يدفعني إلى الدراسة والسياسة وخوض معركة الحياة .. وأما القلب الذي علي فكان ما يفتأ يلقي على عقلي وقلبي سؤالاً لم يبرحه قط ، هو : من أنت ؟…… وما بين القلبين مضت بي الرحلة الطويلة استطعت معها ومن خلالها أن أحقق كل ما أصبو إليه ، تحرير وطن أفريقي أسود ، ووضعه على خريطة الدنيا كدولة ذات سيادة ) .

واستطرد قائلاً :
( وكان هذا نصراً منتزعاً من فم الأسد ، يكفي لأن يدير الرؤوس ، ويصيب الشبان الحالمين من أمثالنا في هذا الوقت بدوار السلطة .. كانت تلك معركة كبرى سلخت من أعمارنا نصف قرن من الزمان مع الحرب والنضال ، والمفاوضات وتكوين الأحزاب ، وخسارة المعارك والفوز بها أيضاً ، وما كان أسعدنا حينئذ ونحن ننشل وطننا من وهده الاحتلال والتخلف والضياع الفكري والاقتصادي .. ولم يكن هذا الفوز سوى لإرضاء النفس وغرورها ، أما فطرة النفس فأخذت تحضني على خوض المعركة الكبرى .. لقد كسبت معركتك مع الحياة فاكسب معركتك مع نفسك ، عد إلى ذاتك ، اكتشف المعدن الثمين الذي بداخلك .. أزح ما عليه من هذا الركام من التغريب والعلمانية والدراسة في مدارس اللاهوت .

كان الصوت يخرج من داخلي يقول لي عد إلى الطفل البريء الذي كان يجلس بين أيدي شيوخه ومعلميه يتلو القرآن ويسعى للصلاة . هنا أحسست أن قلبي يصدقني وأن لا شئ في الدنيا يعادل أن يخسر الإنسان نفسه ، أن أعود لإسلامي الذي ضاع مني وأنا في خضم في الحياة ومشاغلها ومباهجها ، أستشعر الآن أني قد كسبت نفسي وتعلمت درساً لا يتعلمه إلا من كان في قلبه حس نابض ، وعقل واع .)

وعاد الرئيس إلى فطرته الصحيحة وأعاد اسمه إلى ( داود جاوارا ) بعد أن كان اسمه ( ديفد كيربا ) . وهكذا نجد أنفسنا أمام شخصية إسلامية سياسية وداعية إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى بعد أن كان على مذاهب البروستانتينية وغيرها .

نحن نتبع الحق إينما ذهب  

أنقر للتوسيع...


أسف فقد تركت كل ما لا يمت للموضوع بصله، فمن خبرتى مع الأحباء المسلمون أنهم يخرجون عن الموضوع بمواضيع فرعية عندما يجدون أنفسهم فى ضيقة، فلن أعقب سوى على ما مس الموضوع نفسه
بالنسبة لإباحة الدم والقتل، فأرجو منك أمام الجميع أن تذكر لى الحكم الشرعى لمن يريد أن ينجوا بأبديته ويترك الإسلام، ما حكم الإسلام به؟
وما حكم الإسلام فيمن لا يحب شخصية رسول الإسلام ويحب أن يقول ذلك للجميع؟

أية السيف لم أسمها هكذا بل هكذا أسماها علماء الإسلام، فإذا لم يعجبك إسمها فلتترك الإسلام أو فلتلعن علماؤه الأجلاء فهم من أطلقوا على كلمات الـالله هذه الكلمة

أعتقد أن باقى موضوعك لا يمت بالموضوع الأصلى بصله

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## makakola (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*


			
				Al Rashed قال:
			
		


			ما صار شيء يا اخي
الاخ زاير قرأ الكلمه بعتبار (ال) في الـ ( الـ طف) كانها ألف ولام التعريف
فيحسب ان الفعل علم بسبب الف ولام التعريف
وهذا خطأك لأنه يجب أن لا تكتبها ألف بل تكتبها همزة وتضم الهمزة 

(أُلطف)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوع يحتاج للتأمل فعلا، فبدون نقطة وهمزة وفتحة وكسرة وضمة يختلط الحابل بالنابل ولا يصير للكلمات معنى

حكمتك يارب، كيف تنزل القرأن بدون تشكيل وتنقيط، ألم تختلط الكلمات على البشر كما رأينا الأن؟*​


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (6 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> *
> موضوع يحتاج للتأمل فعلا، فبدون نقطة وهمزة وفتحة وكسرة وضمة يختلط الحابل بالنابل ولا يصير للكلمات معنى
> 
> حكمتك يارب، كيف تنزل القرأن بدون تشكيل وتنقيط، ألم تختلط الكلمات على البشر كما رأينا الأن؟*​


 سلام المسيح اخي: makakola الموضوع ليس موضوع ضمة و كسرة الموضوع هو خروجهم الدائم عن سياق الموضوع الأصلي  و تركيزهم على توافه الأمور, و تلك حجج من لا يمتلك الإجابة!! والمسلمون دائما هكذا لكن ما يحصل انهم بذلك يضيعون الموضوع الأساسي و نحن لا نريدهم ان ينجحوا في ذلك! لفتنا انتباهم الاف المرات لكن لا فائدة لا يتعلمون و لعل السؤال المنطقي الواجب عليك طرحه هو؟ لماذا شُكلت ايات القرآن؟ و الجواب هو: لآن امثالهم يعانون من بلادة في الفهم فكان تشكيل كلمات كتابهم شر لا بد منه! لا و الأنكى انها لغة قرآنهم التي بها يعتزون! اليس عار عليهم انهم بحاجة لمفسر يفسر لهم لغتهم!!!
والله شىء مضحك !
** اتحداك في انهم سيفعلونها ثانية (يتركوا موضوع المشاركة الأصلي و يمسكوا بالتعليق الذي سجَلته هنا.. انتطر و سترى  ]


----------



## Zayer (6 نوفمبر 2005)

> يا اخ : الطف انها صيغة أمر هذا إذا كنت ملماً بلغتك لغة القرأن كما تدعون  و الله انك مثير للشفقة اجد اللغة العربية اولا- ثم استخدمها في كتاباتك, شىء مخجل حقا!!!!



هههههههه اضحكتني فعلا 

روح شوف اي مدرس لغة عربية او اي طفل عربي يعرف يقرأ 

واكتب له الطف و اللطف  وشوف كيف راح يقرؤها 


انت ما اخذت درس اللام القمرية و اللام الشمسية ؟ 

أقرأ كلمة القمر و أقرأ كلمة الشمس 

الانسان العربي راح ينطق اللام في كلمة القمر و ما راح ينطقها في كلمة الشمس 

اذا خلاصة الدرس ان هناك للام تكتب و لا تنطق وهي الشمسية 


الان روح اخجل من نفسك اصحح غلطك و تغلطني ما يدرسوكم في بلدكم لغة عربية ؟ 




> أية السيف لم أسمها هكذا بل هكذا أسماها علماء الإسلام، فإذا لم يعجبك إسمها فلتترك الإسلام أو فلتلعن علماؤه الأجلاء فهم من أطلقوا على كلمات الـالله هذه الكلمة



انا ما ادري انه التسمية جاية من عندنا و هذا ليس سبب حتى اترك الاسلام 

وبعدين ما اشوف اي عيب في تسميتها بأية السيف 

لان السيف ليس دائما يدل على الظلم و العدوان و الجبروت واداة لقتل الابرياء 




> موضوع يحتاج للتأمل فعلا، فبدون نقطة وهمزة وفتحة وكسرة وضمة يختلط الحابل بالنابل ولا يصير للكلمات معنى
> 
> حكمتك يارب، كيف تنزل القرأن بدون تشكيل وتنقيط، ألم تختلط الكلمات على البشر كما رأينا الأن؟



قد ما نحتاج الى همزة و فتحة و كسرة و شدة و سكون لاننا عرب و بفطرتنا العربية نعرف نقرأ  و نفهم بدون هذي الاشياء و قد تكون في بعض الاحيان مهمة 

اما بنسبة الى انزال القران بدون تشكيل او تنقيط 

الله سبحانه وتعالى انزل القران في افضل مكان ملم باللغة العربية 

لان العرب في ذاك الزمان و في ذلك المكان كانو يعتزون و يتفاخرون بلغتهم وما كانو يتخالطون مع غير العرب 

فكانو عرب اصيلين و لسانهم عربي 100% و العربي  في ذاك الوقت يعرف يقرأ بدون نقاط و التنقيط جاءت لغير العرب عشان يعرفو يقرأو 

وبعدين القران ما  انزل على شكل كتابة حتى تقول بدون تنقيط و تشكيل


----------



## Zayer (6 نوفمبر 2005)

> سلام المسيح اخي: makakola الموضوع ليس موضوع ضمة و كسرة الموضوع هو خروجهم الدائم عن سياق الموضوع الأصلي و تركيزهم على توافه الأمور, و تلك حجج من لا يمتلك الإجابة!! والمسلمون دائما هكذا لكن ما يحصل انهم بذلك يضيعون الموضوع الأساسي و نحن لا نريدهم ان ينجحوا في ذلك! لفتنا انتباهم الاف المرات لكن لا فائدة لا يتعلمون و لعل السؤال المنطقي الواجب عليك طرحه هو؟



  حتى المسلمين يقولو عن المسيحيين نفس الكلام يعني ما في فايدة 







  فعلا امر مضحك كل واحد يقول لثاني انت مجنون و لا تفقه و انت ضال و انت و انت وانت 



> لماذا شُكلت ايات القرآن؟ و الجواب هو: لآن امثالهم يعانون من بلادة في الفهم فكان تشكيل كلمات كتابهم شر لا بد منه! لا و الأنكى انها لغة قرآنهم التي بها يعتزون! QUOTE]
> 
> كما ذكرت في ردي السابق  وليس جوابك هذا كما تدعي وما يحتاج اعيد كلامي
> 
> ...


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

يجماعه رجاء عدم خروج عن الموضوع


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*اعتقد يا ميرنا ان الخروج عن الموضوع زاد عن حده!** لذلك اطالب بالحذف*


----------



## Zayer (6 نوفمبر 2005)

لا , لا تحذفو الموضوع 

 واذا كنتو مصرين على حذفه  اوكي ما في مشكلة 

لاننا راح ننقل الحوار الى موضوع اخر جديد 

والموضوع الاساسي و صل رسالته لكنها مع الاسف لم تطبق


----------



## انسانية (4 ديسمبر 2005)

حبايبي والله انكم تخلوا من الحبة قبة

انا كل اللي طلبته عدم التطاول او التجريح بالدين الاخر فقط

وشكرا


----------



## answer me muslims (10 يناير 2006)

> حبايبي والله انكم تخلوا من الحبة قبة
> 
> انا كل اللي طلبته عدم التطاول او التجريح بالدين الاخر فقط
> 
> وشكرا




لا يوجد مسيحى حقيقى يتبع الكتاب المقدس ويتبع التعاليم المسيحيه  العظيمه  ويتطاول او يجرح بااى شخص مهما كان
السيد المسيح له المجد  علمنا وقال لنا ان نحب اعدئنا  فما بالك انكم انتو لستم اعدئنا فتخيلى بماذا يجب ان نحبكم ونفعل بالناس كما نريد ان يفعلو بنا كل الطلبينه على المنتدى ان يكون بينا حوار بالعقل والمنطق والدليل والبرهان ليس اكثر ارجو انك تكونى متافهمه كلامى 
تحياتى


----------



## answer me muslims (11 يناير 2006)

واريد ان اضيف لحضرتك شى صغير حولى انك لا تقعى فى فخ الناسخ والمنسوخ وانتى قولتى ايه وهى لكم دينكم وليا دينى ارجو انك تشوفى هل هذه الايه تم نسخها ام لا مع تحياتى:giveup:


----------



## انسانية (13 يناير 2006)

answer me muslims قال:
			
		

> واريد ان اضيف لحضرتك شى صغير حولى انك لا تقعى فى فخ الناسخ والمنسوخ وانتى قولتى ايه وهى لكم دينكم وليا دينى ارجو انك تشوفى هل هذه الايه تم نسخها ام لا مع تحياتى:giveup:




تشكر على ردك عزيزي

اول شيء اهلا وسهلا بيك بالمنتدى

تاني شيء 

انا اعرف هالشيء
انه هو طلب منكم محبة اعدائكم
لكن غيرك ما يطبق الي قاله

وتالت شيء الشعار اللي قلته هي ايه موجودة بسورة الكافرون

((قل يا ايها الكافرون*لا اعبد ما تعبدون*ولا انتم عابدون ما اعبد*ولا انا عابد ما عبدتم*ولا انتم عابدون ما اعبد*لكم دينكم ولي دين))

وانا لما قلت هالشعار كنت على علم بانها من سورة الكافرون
لان هدي السورة حافظتها من الروضة

وشكرا


----------



## answer me muslims (13 يناير 2006)

> وتالت شيء الشعار اللي قلته هي ايه موجودة بسورة الكافرون
> 
> ((قل يا ايها الكافرون*لا اعبد ما تعبدون*ولا انتم عابدون ما اعبد*ولا انا عابد ما عبدتم*ولا انتم عابدون ما اعبد*لكم دينكم ولي دين))
> 
> ...


شكرا على ادبك اختى العزيزة فى الحوار
لكن هل حضرتك لاتعرفى ماهو هو الناسخ والمنسوخ؟؟؟
لو لا تعرفى انا سوف انزل لحضرتك تعريفه لان هذه الايه توجد ايه اخرة نسختها


----------



## مسلم سلفي (13 يناير 2006)

يا انسر هذه الاية لم تنسخ و انصحك قبل ان تتكلم فيما لا تعلم بدراسة اصول علم الناسخ و المنسوخ  اولا وللحديث بقية


----------



## answer me muslims (14 يناير 2006)

هل انت متاكد؟


----------



## innerpeace (15 يناير 2006)

الغريبة ان نجد الاخوة المسلمين متمسكين اكثر بالايات المنسوخة لتحسين صورة الاسلام امام الغرب وامام انفسهم ومنها اية التى ذكرتها الاخت نسرين لكم دينكم ولى دينى وعندما نرجع لتفسير القرطبى نجد الصاعقة وان الاية التى يتمسك بها المسلمون لكى مايعبروا بها عن مدى احترام الاسلام لحرية اعتناق الدين ورفض ارهاب الاخر انها منسوخة بأية السيف
 وكان هذا قبل الأمر بالقتال , فنسخ بآية السيف . 
{ فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد ..}{التوبة 5}.
ويتعجب المسلمون الاوصوليون من الذين يستدلون بالآيات المنسوخة لترك الارهاب (الجهاد فى المسمى الاسلامى) وهو اجبار الغير على اعتناق الدين الاسلامى يأما القتل

ولكن لو رجعنا لكلمة الله سنجد انه حذرنا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتون بثياب الحملان وهى (لكم دينكم ولى دينى) ولكنهم ذئاب خاطفة (سورة التوبة التى نسخت اكثر من 65% من ايات القرأن ) من ثمارهم تعرفونهم ​


----------



## answer me muslims (15 يناير 2006)

> الغريبة ان نجد الاخوة المسلمين متمسكين اكثر بالايات المنسوخة لتحسين صورة الاسلام امام الغرب وامام انفسهم ومنها اية التى ذكرتها الاخت نسرين لكم دينكم ولى دينى وعندما نرجع لتفسير القرطبى نجد الصاعقة وان الاية التى يتمسك بها المسلمون لكى مايعبروا بها عن مدى احترام الاسلام لحرية اعتناق الدين ورفض ارهاب الاخر انها منسوخة بأية السيف
> وكان هذا قبل الأمر بالقتال , فنسخ بآية السيف .
> { فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد ..}{التوبة 5}.
> ويتعجب المسلمون الاوصوليون من الذين يستدلون بالآيات المنسوخة لترك الارهاب (الجهاد فى المسمى الاسلامى) وهو اجبار الغير على اعتناق الدين الاسلامى يأما القتل
> ...


اشكرك حبيبى وربنا يبارك خدمتك
ها ياستاذ مسلم سلفى ايش رايك:closedeye


----------



## مسلم سلفي (15 يناير 2006)

انتظر ردي ان شاء الله بعد عدة ايام بسبب الامتحانات وهذا ايضا في الموضوع الاخر تحياتي لكن اكرر نصحيتي لكم بقراءة اصول علم الناسخ و المنسوخ اولا


----------



## answer me muslims (16 يناير 2006)

> انتظر ردي ان شاء الله بعد عدة ايام بسبب الامتحانات وهذا ايضا في الموضوع الاخر تحياتي لكن اكرر نصحيتي لكم بقراءة اصول علم الناسخ و المنسوخ


انا تحت امرك حبيبى وربنا يوفقك فى امتحناتك يارب ومتخفش انا دارس كويس الناسخ والمنسوخ 
وياريت انت كمان تدعى لى  بالتوفيق لانى عندى غدا امتحان صعب جدا:11azy:


----------



## مسلم سلفي (20 يناير 2006)

> الغريبة ان نجد الاخوة المسلمين متمسكين اكثر بالايات المنسوخة لتحسين صورة الاسلام امام الغرب وامام انفسهم ومنها اية التى ذكرتها الاخت نسرين لكم دينكم ولى دينى وعندما نرجع لتفسير القرطبى نجد الصاعقة وان الاية التى يتمسك بها المسلمون لكى مايعبروا بها عن مدى احترام الاسلام لحرية اعتناق الدين ورفض ارهاب الاخر انها منسوخة بأية السيف
> وكان هذا قبل الأمر بالقتال , فنسخ بآية السيف .
> { فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد ..}{التوبة 5}.
> ويتعجب المسلمون الاوصوليون من الذين يستدلون بالآيات المنسوخة لترك الارهاب (الجهاد فى المسمى الاسلامى) وهو اجبار الغير على اعتناق الدين الاسلامى يأما القتل
> ...



الله المستعان


عزيزي كان المتقدمون (السلف) من العلماء يريدون بالنسخ ما قد يسميه المتأخرون تخصيصا للعام أو تقييدا للمطلق، أو تفسيرا للمجمل، أو غير ذلك، ولا يعنون به (رفع حكم شرعي بدليل شرعي متأخر). 
وهذا ما نبه عليه المحققون من أمثال الإمام ابن القيم الحنبلي، والإمام الشاطبي المالكي، وهذا في المغرب، وذاك في المشرق. 
يقول الإمام ابن القيم: "ومراد عامة السلف بالناسخ والمنسوخ، رفع الحكم بجملته تارة، وهو اصطلاح المتأخرين، ورفع دلالة العام والمطلق وغيرها تارة، إما بتخصيص عام أو تقييد مطلق، وحمله على المقيد وتفسيره وتبيينه، حتى إنهم يسمون الاستثناء والشرط والصفة نسخا، لتضمن ذلك رفع دلالة الظاهر وبيان المراد، فالنسخ عندهم وفي لسانهم هو بيان المراد بغير ذلك اللفظ، بل بأمر خارج عنه، ومن تأمل كلامهم رأى من ذلك فيه ما لا يحصى، وزال عنه به إشكالات أوجبها حمل كلامهم على الاصطلاح الحدث المتأخر". 
ويقول الإمام أبو إسحاق الشاطبي: "الذي يظهر من كلام المتقدمين أن النسخ عندهم في الإطلاق أعم منه في كلام الأصوليين، فقد كانوا يطلقون على تقييد المطلق نسخا، وعلى تخصيص العموم بدليل متصل أو منفصل نسخا، وعلى بيان المبهم والمجمل نسخا. كما يطلقون على رفع الحكم الشرعي بدليل متأخر نسخا، لأن جميع ذلك مشترك في معنى واحد". 
و ايضا للشيخ العلامة بن الباز كلام نفيس في كتابه  فتح المجيد في شرح كتاب التوحيد عن معني مصطلح النسخ عند المتقدمين


هذا اولا

ثانيا كيف يعرف النسخ و ماهي شروطه لقبوله 


نقل السيوطي في إتقانه عن العلامة ابن الحصار قوله: "إنما يرجع في النسخ إلى نقل صريح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو عن صحابي يقول: آية كذا نسخت آية كذا". 

و قول الصحابي: آية كذا نسخت آية كذا، فلا بد لقبوله من ثلاثة شروط: 

الأول: أن يصح سنده عن الصحابي. 

الثاني: ألا يكون قاله باجتهاد منه، ظنًا منه أن الآية معارضة للآية الأخرى، وقد لا يسلم له بذلك، فهو يكون رأيا منه يعارض برأي غيره. 

الثالث: ألا تكون كلمة النسخ جارية على مفهوم المتقدمين، وهو ما يشمل: تخصيص العام، وتقيد المطلق، وتفصيل المجمل، والاستثناء والغاية وغيرها. فكثير من المتقدمين يقولون: آية كذا نسخت آية كذا، ولا يقصد بذلك ما يقصده المتأخرون بكلمة النسخ، فلم يكن هذا الاصطلاح قد استقر عندهم، كما استقر عند من بعدهم، وهو: رفع حكم شرعي بدليل متأخر

قال: "وقد نحكم به عند التعارض المقطوع به، مع علم التاريخ، لنعرف المتقدم والمتأخر". 

قال: "ولا يعتمد في النسخ قول عوامّ المفسرين، بل ولا اجتهاد المجتهدين من غير نقل صحيح، ولا معارضة بيّنة، لأن النسخ يتضمن رفع حكم، وإثبات حكم تقرر في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. والمعتمد فيه: النقل والتاريخ، دون الرأي والاجتهاد". 

ثالثا ننظر لما قاله القرطبي

وَكَانَ هَذَا قَبْل الْأَمْر بِالْقِتَالِ , فَنُسِخَ بِآيَةِ السَّيْف . وَقِيلَ : السُّورَة كُلّهَا مَنْسُوخَة . وَقِيلَ : مَا نُسِخَ مِنْهَا شَيْء لِأَنَّهَا خَبَر . وَمَعْنَى " لَكُمْ دِينكُمْ " أَيْ جَزَاء دِينكُمْ , وَلِيَ جَزَاء دِينِي . وَسَمَّى دِينهمْ دِينًا , لِأَنَّهُمْ اِعْتَقَدُوهُ وَتَوَلَّوْهُ . وَقِيلَ : الْمَعْنَى لَكُمْ جَزَاؤُكُمْ وَلِيَ جَزَائِي ; لِأَنَّ الدِّين الْجَزَاء

قيل انها منسوخة و  قيل مانسخ شئ ولا يوجد جزم علي النسخ و الصحيح انها لم تنسخ ومعظم المفسرين لم يقولوا بالنسخ 

تفسير ابن كثير

قَالَ لَهُمْ الرَّسُول صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " لَكُمْ دِينكُمْ وَلِيَ دِين " كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى" وَإِنْ كَذَّبُوك فَقُلْ لِي عَمَلِي وَلَكُمْ عَمَلكُمْ أَنْتُمْ بَرِيئُونَ مِمَّا أَعْمَل وَأَنَا بَرِيء مِمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ " وَقَالَ" لَنَا أَعْمَالنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالكُمْ " . وَقَالَ الْبُخَارِيّ يُقَال " لَكُمْ دِينكُمْ " الْكُفْر " وَلِيَ دِين " الْإِسْلَام 

تفسير الطبري

وَقَوْله : { لَكُمْ دِينكُمْ وَلِيَ دِين } يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْره : لَكُمْ دِينكُمْ فَلَا تَتْرُكُونَهُ أَبَدًا , لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ خُتِمَ عَلَيْكُمْ , وَقُضِيَ أَنْ لَا تَنْفَكُّوا عَنْهُ , وَأَنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ عَلَيْهِ , وَلِيَ دِين الَّذِي أَنَا عَلَيْهِ , لَا أَتْرُكهُ أَبَدًا , لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ مَضَى فِي سَابِق عِلْم اللَّه أَنِّي لَا أَنْتَقِل عَنْهُ إِلَى غَيْره . 29565 - حَدَّثَنِي يُونُس , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا اِبْن وَهْب , قَالَ : قَالَ اِبْن زَيْد فِي قَوْل اللَّه : { لَكُمْ دِينكُمْ وَلِيَ دِين } قَالَ : لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ ; قَالَ : وَالْيَهُود لَا يَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّه وَلَا يُشْرِكُونَ , إِلَّا أَنَّهُمْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْأَنْبِيَاء , وَبِمَا جَاءُوا بِهِ مِنْ عِنْد اللَّه , وَيَكْفُرُونَ بِرَسُولِ اللَّه , وَبِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ مِنْ عِنْد اللَّه , وَقَتَلُوا طَوَائِف الْأَنْبِيَاء ظُلْمًا وَعُدْوَانًا , قَالَ : إِلَّا الْعِصَابَة الَّتِي بَقُوا , حَتَّى خَرَجَ بُخْتُنَصَّرَ , فَقَالُوا : عُزَيْر اِبْن اللَّه , دَعَا اللَّه وَلَمْ يَعْبُدُوهُ وَلَمْ يَفْعَلُوا كَمَا فَعَلَتْ النَّصَارَى , قَالُوا : الْمَسِيح اِبْن اللَّه وَعَبَدُوهُ . وَكَانَ بَعْض أَهْل الْعَرَبِيَّة يَقُول : كَرَّرَ قَوْله : { لَا أَعْبُد مَا تَعْبُدُونَ } وَمَا بَعْده عَلَى وَجْه التَّوْكِيد , كَمَا قَالَ : { فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْر يُسْرًا إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْر يُسْرًا } , 94 5 : 6 وَكَقَوْلِهِ : { لَتَرَوُنَّ الْجَحِيم ثُمَّ لَتَرَوُنَّهَا عَيْن الْيَقِين } . 102 6 : 7 آخِر تَفْسِير سُورَة الْكَافِرُونَ

تفسير السعدي

{ لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ } كما قال تعالى: { قُلْ كُلٌّ يَعْمَلُ عَلَى شَاكِلَتِهِ } { أَنْتُمْ بَرِيئُونَ مِمَّا أَعْمَلُ وَأَنَا بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ } .


سلام


----------



## مسلم سلفي (20 يناير 2006)

و يقول ايضا العلامة محمد بن عثيمين في تفسيره لهذه السورة

 ثم قال عز وجل: {لكم دينكم ولي دين} {لكم دينكم} الذي أنتم عليه وتدينون به. ولي ديني، فأنا برىء من دينكم، وأنتم بريؤون من ديني. قال بعض أهل العلم: وهذه السورة نزلت قبل فرض الجهاد؛ لأنه بعد الجهاد لا يقر الكافر على دينه إلا بالجزية إن كانوا من أهل الكتاب. وعلى القول الراجح أو من غيرهم. ولكن الصحيح أنها لا تنافي الأمر بالجهاد حتى نقول إنها منسوخة، بل هي باقية ويجب أن نتبرأ من دين اليهود والنصارى والمشركين، في كل وقت وحين، ولهذا نقر اليهود والنصارى على دينهم بالجزية، ونحن نعبد الله، وهم يعبدون ما يعبدون، فهذه السورة فيها البراءة والتخلي من عبادة غير الله عز وجل، سواء في المعبود أو في نوع الفعل.وفيها الإخلاص لله عز وجل . وأن لا نعبد إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .


انتهي


----------



## ديديموس (20 يناير 2006)

يا أخ مسلم سلفي حتى الآية دي تم الاختلاف عليها 
حتى كلمة " الدين " تم الاختلاف عليها هل هي الإيمان والعقيدة أم الجزاء؟!
اقرأ تفسير القرطبي
*لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ*

فِيهِ مَعْنَى التَّهْدِيد ; وَهُوَ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " لَنَا أَعْمَالنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالكُمْ " [ الْقَصَص : 55 ] أَيْ إِنْ رَضِيتُمْ بِدِينِكُمْ , فَقَدْ رَضِينَا بِدِينِنَا . وَكَانَ هَذَا قَبْل الْأَمْر بِالْقِتَالِ , فَنُسِخَ بِآيَةِ السَّيْف . وَقِيلَ : السُّورَة كُلّهَا مَنْسُوخَة . وَقِيلَ : مَا نُسِخَ مِنْهَا شَيْء لِأَنَّهَا خَبَر . وَمَعْنَى " لَكُمْ دِينكُمْ " أَيْ جَزَاء دِينكُمْ , وَلِيَ جَزَاء دِينِي . وَسَمَّى دِينهمْ دِينًا , لِأَنَّهُمْ اِعْتَقَدُوهُ وَتَوَلَّوْهُ . وَقِيلَ : الْمَعْنَى لَكُمْ جَزَاؤُكُمْ وَلِيَ جَزَائِي ; لِأَنَّ الدِّين الْجَزَاء . وَفَتَحَ الْيَاء مِنْ " وَلِيَ دِين " نَافِع , وَالْبَزِّيّ عَنْ اِبْن كَثِير بِاخْتِلَافِ عَنْهُ , وَهِشَام عَنْ اِبْن عَامِر , وَحَفْص عَنْ عَاصِم . وَأَثْبَتَ الْيَاء فِي " دِينِي " فِي الْحَالَيْنِ نَصْر بْن عَاصِم وَسَلَّام وَيَعْقُوب ; قَالُوا : لِأَنَّهَا اِسْم مِثْل الْكَاف فِي دِينكُمْ , وَالتَّاء فِي قُمْت . الْبَاقُونَ بِغَيْرِ يَاء , مِثْل قَوْله تَعَالَى : " فَهُوَ يَهْدِينِ " [ الشُّعَرَاء : 78 ] " فَاتَّقُوا اللَّه وَأَطِيعُونِ " [ آل عِمْرَان : 50 ] وَنَحْوه , اِكْتِفَاء بِالْكِسْرَةِ , وَاتِّبَاعًا لِخَطِّ الْمُصْحَف , فَإِنَّهُ وَقَعَ فِيهِ بِغَيْرِ يَاء .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=109&nAya=6


----------



## مسلم سلفي (21 يناير 2006)

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي

عزيزي الاخنلاف  الوارد في التفسير المأثور على ثلاثة أقسام : 

الأول : اختلاف في اللفظ دون المعنى ، فهذا لا تأثير له في معنى الآية  ، مثاله قوله تعالى : (وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ) (الإسراء :23) قال ابن عباس : قضي : أمر ، وقال مجاهد : وصي ، وقال الربيع بن انس : أوجب ، وهذه التفسيرات معناها واحد ، او متقارب فلا تأثير لهذا الاختلاف في معنى الآية  وهذا القسم هو الغالب في الوارد في التفسير بالمأثور
الثاني : اختلاف في اللفظ والمعنى ، والآية  تحتمل المعنيين لعدم التضاد بينهما ، فتحمل الآية  عليهما ، وتفسر بهما ، ويكون الجمع بين هذا الاختلاف أن كل واحد من القولين ذكر على وجه التمثيل ، لما تعنيه الآية  أو التنويع ، مثاله  آخر قوله تعالى (وَكَأْساً دِهَاقاً) (النبأ:34) قال ابن عباس : دهاقاً مملوءة ، وقال مجاهد : متتابعة ، وقال عكرمة : صافية . ولا منافاة بين هذه الأقوال ، والآية  تحتملها فتحمل عليها جميعاً ويكون كل قول لنوع من المعنى . 

وايضا ماقيل في تفسير القرطبي



> وَسَمَّى دِينهمْ دِينًا , لِأَنَّهُمْ اِعْتَقَدُوهُ وَتَوَلَّوْهُ . وَقِيلَ : الْمَعْنَى لَكُمْ جَزَاؤُكُمْ وَلِيَ جَزَائِي ; لِأَنَّ الدِّين الْجَزَاء



فذلك صحيح و ذلك صحيح و تتحمله اللغة وهذا من اعجاز القرآن العظيم

القسم الثالث : اختلاف اللفظ والمعنى ، والآية  لا تحتمل المعنيين معا للتضاد بينهما ، فتحمل الآية  على الأرجح منهما بدلاله السياق أو غيره .

مثال ذلك : قوله تعالى : (إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) (البقرة:173) قال ابن عباس : غير باغ في الميتة ولا عاد من أكله ، وقيل : غير خارج على الإمام ولا عاص بسفره والأرجح الأول لأنه لا دليل في الآية على الثاني ، ولأن المقصود بحل ما ذكر دفع الضرورة ، وهي واقعة في حال الخروج على الإمام ، وفي حال السفر المحرم وغير ذلك . 

ومثال آخر قوله تعالى : (وَإِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُنَّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ وَقَدْ فَرَضْتُمْ لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً فَنِصْفُ مَا فَرَضْتُمْ إِلا أَنْ يَعْفُونَ أَوْ يَعْفُوَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ عُقْدَةُ النِّكَاحِ)(البقرة: الآية 237) قال على بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه في الذي بيده عقدة النكاح : هو الزوج ، وقال ابن عباس: هو الولي ، والراجح الأول لدلالة المعنى عليه ، ولأنه قد روي فيه حديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 


واذا كنت تريد التكلم علي الاختلاف فاريد ان اقول لك من عنده بيت من الزجاج فلا يقذف الناس بالحجارة و عندما تتفقوا علي عدد اسفار كتابكم المقدس او طبيعة الهك ابقي تعالي و اتكلم 


في النهاية اريد ان اشير الي من قال بنسخ اية ((لكم دينكم و لي دين)) فهو مخطئ وقد رد علي هذا القول كثير من العلماء لانه اصلا لا يوجد تعارض بين هذه الاية و اية السيف 

سلام


----------



## أنا مسلم (22 يناير 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخى السلفى


----------



## مسلم سلفي (22 يناير 2006)

و اياك اخي الحبيب انا مسلم


----------



## استفانوس (24 يناير 2006)

*كيف لكم دينكم ولي ديني 
وانتم نفيتم كل من اليهود والمسيحيين من الجزيرة العربية
دينا وليس دينان*


----------



## انسانية (26 يناير 2006)

شكرا اخي مسلم سلفي

اترك الموضوع لك

فانت اجدر بالنقاش الجاد معهم


----------



## مسلم سلفي (27 يناير 2006)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *كيف لكم دينكم ولي ديني
> وانتم نفيتم كل من اليهود والمسيحيين من الجزيرة العربية
> دينا وليس دينان*




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الا تعلم نصاري نجران ؟

الا تعلم انه الي الان يوجد نصاري بعمان

و النصاري بالعراق

الا تعلم بان رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ترك يهود خيير في ارضهم بعد هزيمتهم علي يد المسلمين


----------



## nabil (29 يناير 2006)

اسف يمكن قريت الموضوع متئخر بس اسمحولي بعدم القيول بمبداء لكم دينكم ولي دين.......
السبب ان الكلام دا كان موجة للكفرة .........  واحنا مش كفرة
قل ايها الكافرون لانتم عابدون ما انا اعبد ولا انا عابد ما انتم تعبدون ولا انتم عابدون ما انا اعبد ولا انا عابد ما انت تعبدون لكم دينكم وليا دين .


----------



## مسلم سلفي (30 يناير 2006)

nabil قال:
			
		

> اسف يمكن قريت الموضوع متئخر بس اسمحولي بعدم القيول بمبداء لكم دينكم ولي دين.......
> السبب ان الكلام دا كان موجة للكفرة .........  واحنا مش كفرة
> قل ايها الكافرون لانتم عابدون ما انا اعبد ولا انا عابد ما انتم تعبدون ولا انتم عابدون ما انا اعبد ولا انا عابد ما انت تعبدون لكم دينكم وليا دين .



عفوا انتم كفار بالله تعالي  كما انا كفار بالهك


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> عفوا انتم كفار بالله تعالي كما انا كفار بالهك


 
يعني بكلمات اخرى, بتقول ان يحق لك قتلنا؟


----------



## مسلم سلفي (30 يناير 2006)

> يعني بكلمات اخرى, بتقول ان يحق لك قتلنا؟




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


قتلك؟؟


لماذا


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> قتلك؟؟
> ...


 

لاننا كفار!


----------



## nabil (1 فبراير 2006)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> عفوا انتم كفار بالله تعالي  كما انا كفار بالهك


السيد المسيح لة المجد امرنا ان لا نتكلم او نحاور الجهلاء من امثالك


----------



## almanse (1 فبراير 2006)

*


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			يعني بكلمات اخرى, بتقول ان يحق لك قتلنا؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الممتحنة (8) لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ أَن تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ

العنكبوت (46) وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ 

فصلت (34) وَلَا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلَا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ 

لبقرة (109)  وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُم مِّن بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّاراً حَسَدًا مِّنْ عِندِ أَنفُسِهِم مِّن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ فَاعْفُواْ وَاصْفَحُواْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ*

.


----------

